# Suggestions for vintage mini-lathe tools/techniques in the kitchen?



## playfulplans (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 25, 2017)

I suggest a good T shaped  'peeler'  and an assortment of cheese graters...


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 25, 2017)

Corn on he cob

Something like this with smaller cuts of meat like pork tenderloin or sausage: 

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Lathe-Roasted-Whole-Lamb/


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 25, 2017)

Perhaps a foot driven pedal (sewing machine) arrangement? A low RPM would be in order, I believe.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't forget a proper knurling tool to achieve those custom details they use on carrots in Chinese cuisine.


----------



## playfulplans (Apr 25, 2017)

CluelessNewB said:


> Corn on he cob
> 
> Something like this with smaller cuts of meat like pork tenderloin or sausage:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Lathe-Roasted-Whole-Lamb/



HA!!! Another Instructables lover. Nice to meet, my username there is playfulplans


----------



## playfulplans (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks all! 

This is refreshing, I was a mod on a vintage fly fishing equipment forum for years and especially enjoyed the Members' Area. Good times.


----------



## whitmore (Apr 25, 2017)

playfulplans said:


> Anyone?


While the usual kitchen lathe only peels an apple, that one is sturdy enough
to go for the REAL tough chores.   Make horseradish root into swarf!
Excellent with roast beef...


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 25, 2017)

whitmore said:


> While the usual kitchen lathe only peels an apple, that one is sturdy enough
> to go for the REAL tough *cores...*



Oops


----------



## darkzero (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's some kitchen tips & related.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## savarin (Apr 25, 2017)

Eeeee mun, yer gotta loov Doubleboost werkun on is leeythe.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 25, 2017)

Gonna turn me a pineapple soon as I figure out what coolant to use.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> Gonna turn me a pineapple soon as I figure out what coolant to use.



 Isn't Rum the traditional coolant for that?


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 25, 2017)

Should one use canola or olive oil on the ways?


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 26, 2017)

silence dogood said:


> Should one use canola or olive oil on the ways?



Canola obviously.  Olive oil goes rancid more quickly and being less neutral might add unwanted flavors to your work.

If you didn't know, canola oil was invented in the 1970s, sort of.  Marketers at the Rapeseed Association of Canada thought it would be a good idea to rename their product.  The "can" at the beginning means Canada.

Way better than renaming the country Rapeseed.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 26, 2017)

Avocado oil actually has the highest temperature rating. I might have to use it since my rum has all evaporated.


----------



## Tozguy (Apr 26, 2017)

Finally figured how to hold a chicken in my four jaw ....now I just need to decide whether to use a hole saw or bore it to fit the beer can.


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 26, 2017)

Charles, I asked the question of which oil to use in jest.  However, you do bring up a good point.  There are basically two types of canola oil.  In this case, one would use the food grade.  The industrial grade contains erucic acid, not good for human consumption.  In fact, out here where a lot of canola is raised, the farmers are very careful on not raising the two types next to each other. By the way, rape seed came from the Latin word rapum which means turnip.


----------



## savarin (Apr 26, 2017)

If you want an excellent oil for cooking then peanut oil is very good.
If stir frying then a good splash of peanut oil with a generous dash of sesame oil.
Its takes a high heat and tastes excellent.
And something which I have become addicted to (nothing to do with machining) is a peeled tomato mashed to a paste with garlic and fine chopped sweet basil smeared onto crusty bread with a bowl of cold pressed olive oil containing black pepper, salt and chili vinegar. Dip bread into oil and eat, scrumptious.


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 26, 2017)

savarin said:


> If you want an excellent oil for cooking then peanut oil is very good.
> If stir frying then a good splash of peanut oil with a generous dash of sesame oil.
> Its takes a high heat and tastes excellent.   .


For high heat try Brazil but oil.  
I suggest a half dollar size dollop in a cast iron skillet and your favorite blackened ahi...




silence dogood said:


> Charles, I asked the question of which oil to use in jest.  However, you do bring up a good point.  There are basically two types of canola oil.  In this case, one would use the food grade.  The industrial grade contains erucic acid, not good for human consumption.  In fact, out here where a lot of canola is raised, the farmers are very careful on not raising the two types next to each other. By the way, rape seed came from the Latin word rapum which means turnip.


When i worked in Hawaii back in the 90's, I was told by a canuck client from Edmonton way, they developed the oil for tanks back in the second WW. 
Grew it there as a strategic reserve.


----------



## playfulplans (Apr 28, 2017)

darkzero said:


>



HA...we used to slice whole loaves of bread on the bandsaw for sandwiches, too.


----------



## playfulplans (Apr 28, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> Canola obviously.  Olive oil goes rancid more quickly and being less neutral might add unwanted flavors to your work.
> 
> If you didn't know, canola oil was invented in the 1970s, sort of.  Marketers at the Rapeseed Association of Canada thought it would be a good idea to rename their product.  The "can" at the beginning means Canada.
> 
> Way better than renaming the country Rapeseed.



Seems reasonable   ;^)


----------



## StepSide 88 (Apr 28, 2017)

Charles Spencer said:


> Canola obviously.
> 
> If you didn't know, canola oil was invented in the 1970s, sort of.  Marketers at the Rapeseed Association of Canada thought it would be a good idea to rename their product.



I think the marketers were brilliant turning world war II tank fuel into one of the most consumed oils by humans.
Definitely a larger market now than existed in 1969...
Any coincidental knock on effect to the medical industry from higher cholesterol is just a bonus... To medical marketers.


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 3, 2017)

savarin said:


> If you want an excellent oil for cooking then peanut oil is very good.
> If stir frying then a good splash of peanut oil with a generous dash of sesame oil.
> Its takes a high heat and tastes excellent.
> And something which I have become addicted to (nothing to do with machining) is a peeled tomato mashed to a paste with garlic and fine chopped sweet basil smeared onto crusty bread with a bowl of cold pressed olive oil containing black pepper, salt and chili vinegar. Dip bread into oil and eat, scrumptious.



I've recently been converted to coconut oil and ghee for all my cooking especially high heat style like stir frying. Still like olive oil for salads etc.


----------

